# what do you guys recomend



## tomrip (Apr 26, 2010)

hey guys, im new to this forum and just wanting some advice where to start looking. im looking for a diy project that would sound equal to a klipsch f-3 and also a Klipsch RC62. i have a klipsch sub 12, but if you guys recomend a diy sub that would sound better i am interested. i have a yamaha v863 receiver. thanks for sending me in the right direction.


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

tomrip said:


> hey guys, im new to this forum and just wanting some advice where to start looking. im looking for a diy project that would sound equal to a klipsch f-3 and also a Klipsch RC62. i have a klipsch sub 12, but if you guys recomend a diy sub that would sound better i am interested. i have a yamaha v863 receiver. thanks for sending me in the right direction.


Hello and welcome.

Equal a Klipsch F3? Easy. Better it? Easy.
Ewave Project.
Variant thread on Ewave
Brandon's No Quarters - passive xover coming soon.
Statements, Mini Statements, Statement Monitors and Statement Centre

I must admit I'm not a Klipsch fan even though I've owned Klipschorns, LaScala and Heresy's. The cone driver based systems have left me completely cold.

Oh and there are plenty of others I'll add later when my migraine subsides.

Subs: What you need to tell us is how big it can be physically, how many of them you can have, how loud you want it to go, how low you want it to go and how much you want to spend. There are a heap of build threads here on a variety of drivers, plus lots of experience in modelling, building and measuring. Add to that plenty of knowledge on amps, xovers and all the other bits needed to get you working.

Plus there is one of the most useful software measuring systems available to you now (REW - link) for the everyday low price of FREE.

HTH.


----------



## tomrip (Apr 26, 2010)

thanks for the quick response. i would love to do better then the f-3. i hope your headache goes away


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm not a big horn fan, but I'm sure you could find something. However be warned that DIY speakers are merely for the enjoyment and not really for the savings. A Behringer 2030p's can equal most of the two way designs on the market. 

For the sub a Danley kit is the way to go.


----------



## tomrip (Apr 26, 2010)

do you guys think the tritrix at pe at 199.00 a pair are any good. will they sound close to the klipsch f-3, or do i need a better speaker. i like this cause the woods pre fab, looks pretty easy.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

You could just modify the Behringer 2030p's to make them sound better. There are instructions if that interests you. It would be close to a DIY project and nice warm up.  

Matt


----------



## jcandy (Apr 27, 2010)

tomrip said:


> do you guys think the tritrix at pe at 199.00 a pair are any good. will they sound close to the klipsch f-3, or do i need a better speaker. i like this cause the woods pre fab, looks pretty easy.


Zaph, a highly-regarded designer, has a spectrum of DIY projects which are well-documented (google zaph). The BAMTM is very low-cost, high-performance, and the sealed version is easy to build with relatively simple crossover.


----------



## tomrip (Apr 26, 2010)

jcandy thanks for the response. im looking at it now. looks good.


----------



## tomrip (Apr 26, 2010)

my current set up is a yamaha v863 7.2 receiver with klipsch c-2 center, yamaha 2 way floor standing speakers for fronts. klipsch sub12 and yamaha book shelf for rear, and klipsch rear surround set to large speakers cause they are going through a rca sub. i will take pictures of all of this, but modifying the 2030ps would that sound better then what i have allready?


----------



## mayhem13 (Feb 2, 2008)

Welcome to DIY Tom. First thing to remember is your Klipsch speakers are very efficient, meaning they don't need much power to get loud. You'll want a DIY design that's alos high eff......or buy am external power amp:gulp: Now...you really didn't mention too much about the room OR the playback mode of the system so some additional info is in order. AS to the DIY sub simply YES, you can easily surpass the Klipsch's performance......and then some:bigsmile:


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

mayhem13 said:


> First thing to remember is your Klipsch speakers are very efficient, meaning they don't need much power to get loud.


I've seen a couple of measurements on the two shiny driver + trax systems (unsure of model #s) and they actually measured substantially lower, more like 92dB or so IIRC, which is about what I'd expect for a low F3 in a modest box. Stuffed if I can find the links at the moment though.


----------



## tomrip (Apr 26, 2010)

mayhem13 said:


> Welcome to DIY Tom. First thing to remember is your Klipsch speakers are very efficient, meaning they don't need much power to get loud. You'll want a DIY design that's alos high eff......or buy am external power amp:gulp: Now...you really didn't mention too much about the room OR the playback mode of the system so some additional info is in order. AS to the DIY sub simply YES, you can easily surpass the Klipsch's performance......and then some:bigsmile:


i hope to be powering these speakers with a yamaha v863 7.2 receiver. the room is 15 feet wide by 20 feet long. i plan on getting the 72 inch 3d vizio tv in august. i mainly watch blurays, tv, xbox 360 and wii. i do listen to music from time to time. i listen to rock and metal. i would say im a bass head. i like when a door shuts in a movie theres a loud thud you can feel. when an explosion happens im hoping to crack the walls. not sure if this info helps but there ya go.


----------

